# a new polymer SIG: the P320



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

SIG has announced a new full-size polymer pistol, the P320. Looks to me like it's designed to compete with the Glocks and S&W M&P guns in law enforcement. 9mm, .40 SW and .357 SIG for now, .45 ACP later this year. Modular grips for different hand sizes. Interestingly, they've eliminated the ubiquitous tabbed-safety trigger (though apparently you can get one if you need/want one). MSRP is $713. Photo below, link to more info here and here. I'm working on getting one to T&E; will report back if I do. They also announced a Carry model.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

As much as I liked the P250, this is what it should have been all along. The P250 was designed for the European market and never really caught on with American shooters. Eventually, I grew tired of the DAO trigger, which I felt limited the gun. From all reports so far, the P320 has been well received, especially by LE representatives. Street price should be around $550-600, which is competitive with comparable handguns. Although there has been some disagreement, it appears to utilize P250 magazines. It will have a mag disconnect which may require a different magazine. One aspect it should share with the P250 is typical Sig accuracy. I was amazed that the P250 was as accurate as the Classic Sig pistols. I was equally surprise that the compact(or carry) P250 was more accurate than the full size. Now we just have to wait for Sig to ramp up production and get it in the shops. I'm not expecting to see it on the shelf until late this year. Oh well, I've got something to look forward too!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Not to hijack the thread, but the P250 is the smoothest shooting small .40 pistol I've ever owned.*


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

After I posted this, I spoke with one of our tech editors about the P320, Dave Spaulding. He told me it's basically a P250 with a striker-fire trigger assembly swapped in. So, not really a new new gun. 

I did dry fire it a couple times at SHOT Show, and I thought the trigger compares favorably with the striker-fire trigger on my Glock 19 Gen3. To me, the 19's trigger is squishy and one of my few beefs with the gun (and only a mild beef). The P320s felt a little crisper and thereby better. But of course that was only a couple dry-fires in the middle of a chaotic trade show, so not much of a test.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Thanks for the update.^


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I am a Sig guy, but they won't get any of my money with a stricker fired pistol. JMHO


----------

